# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Παλιά συλλογή  από λαμπάτους.

## xazopartalos

https://rapidshare.com/files/3824132...amplifiers.rar

Σε αυτό το λινκ θα βρείτε αρκετά σχέδια λαμαπάτων ενισχυτών που είχα βρει παλιά με τα τεστ τους και όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά τους...... :Cool:

----------

Danza (06-01-12), 

dias0 (06-01-12), 

john micros (07-01-12), 

Neuraxia (06-01-12), 

p.gabr (07-01-12), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (06-01-12)

----------


## SV1EDG

Οι φωτογραφίες από τα εσωτερικά των κατασκευών είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

----------

